# Sciatic nerve injection at popliteal crease



## coderguy1939 (Jun 10, 2008)

AT the surgeon's request the anesthesiologist performed a sciatic nerve injection at the popliteal crease  for post op pain.  Usually, this is performed around the hip area and would be coded 64445.  Can the same code be used no matter where the sciatic nerve is injected or would 64450 be more appropriate?  Thanks.


----------



## elenax (Jun 11, 2008)

I would still code *64445* because a  sciatic nerve injection is also called a *popliteal block* the difference is the *point location* of the injection; the description of the *64445* indicates that The physician anesthetizes the sciatic nerve with a single injection to provide anesthesia and pain control for the distal *lower extremity; *does not specify that the approach have to be from the hip to be a sciatic nerve injection. 

In the other hand I think 64450 would work just fine as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate your input.


----------

